# 16 year old..



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey didnt really want to embarras myself posting a picture but i really wanna see what you lads think and if you can spot anything thats madly wrong haha  This is the result of about a years training on and off and no proper program or anything, you can probably only call it skeletal muscle haha!

It all starts here, ill update a new pic on the first of each month if i can...

Well here i am...

1st OCT 09



Please dont take the **** haha i know im puny :whistling:


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

(edited to remove the canvas ****e!)Good frame to build on, and good age to do it. I wish i had started at 16, not 34! I was 9 stone wet through at 16.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

already starting to show outines in your pecks, abs and Medial delt.

got alot of hard graft to go but got a good frame to go on.

just eat and eat and then eat some more!

oh and abit of training


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dont get the bit in brackets myles mate?

And thanks haha  Im 6ft 1 though and weigh just under 11 stone which imo is rubbish 

I want to be atleast 12 stone in muscle at this age 

And thanks too solid, for some reason my pecks have been the most noticable improvement..

btw whats the lateral delt?


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> Dont get the bit in brackets myles mate?
> 
> And thanks haha  Im 6ft 1 though and weigh just under 11 stone which imo is rubbish
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I made some smart ****d comment along the lines of a blank canvas just waiting to be painted, but that is the kind of sh1t you expect to hear at the local gay bar.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> And thanks too solid, for some reason my pecks have been the most noticable improvement..
> 
> btw whats the lateral delt?


yeah there normaly hard to get so your quite lucky!

oh and in normal speak medial delt is your side shoulder!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> yeah there normaly hard to get so your quite lucky!
> 
> oh and in normal speak lateral delt is your side shoulder!


Medial deltoid


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Aye, lateral is front...... missed that one!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Front - Anterior Deltoid

Middle - Medial Deltoid

Rear - Posterior Deltoid


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

good luk barker good frame to build on i started off 22 months ago at 7 stone lol big difference now tho have a look on my jornal m8


----------



## charlie450 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would aim to increase lats and medial delts


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

myles said:


> Aye, lateral is front...... missed that one!


What a ballsack I am, I do lateral raises, I should know its the medial!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!

My shoulders (delts? haha) are more refined than big when i tense them i get a a few nice grooves in em haha, that mainly coz i used to do alot of reps on a low weight i guess?

Im mainly looking to get my biceps bigger and get some f'ing traps on me haha!

Oh and charlie, someone has explained medial delts, but what about lats? i thought they were to do with your sides that gave you the 'V' or the 'Y' shape?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dan05 said:


> Medial deltoid


thats what i said:whistling:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

> Last edited by solidcecil; Yesterday at 11:55 PM.


Hehe


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^ SHHHH!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yeah by the way how long do you lot think 10kg of whey will last me? 1 shake on rest days 2 on training days? coz im not sure how big the scoops are etc


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

good frame mate  muscles come with lots of time and hard work  keep going


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Oh yeah by the way how long do you lot think 10kg of whey will last me? 1 shake on rest days 2 on training days? coz im not sure how big the scoops are etc


well 10kg is going to last you years!

well not years but it will last you ages mate! i normally just buy 2.5kg at a time and that lasts me long enough


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh right haha!

Well i found a good deal somewhere, probs cant find it now...

How long does yours last you then?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cant think excatly mate but 10kg will last you a good few months.

by the way how much did you find it for?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

think it was about £64 or something, if your interested ill try find the link again 

But yeah i might try find 5kg cheap then after that see if i wanna have mor eor move onto creatine? or will that be too soon for creatine, i know i definately want to be on it at some point...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I personaly use this mate, its very good and very cheap also use the code MP116165 to get a extra 5% off.

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

EDIT: choclate smooth tastes lush bro!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats £47 for 5kg man!

ill try find that link for ya


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

k cheers bro, il see what that other stuff looks like


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Took me ****ing ages to find this again but here it is,

its £67 bit more than i thought but aparently cheapest in europe?

Click herrreeee


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right today i think im gonna do legs, triceps and some dumbell flys..

Only thing is ive never done squats on a large weight, imma see if i can move the bench out the way and use the bar on that stand... Anyone got any tips for form and how to keep balance etc..

Ill probs end up not doing it not having anyone to spot for me..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry for the triple post but

anyone?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hope this helps bro


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers man that has helped actually, only thing is its on a bench press stand so imm have to do a half squat to get it off and on.

Did you check that link up the page?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

alrite barker mate hows it goin ...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Whos this lmao?

im confused, you askin how i am or how the trainings goin lol?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

making convo you checked my pro out remember 

you said i have big shoulders lol

try this protein puts weight on very fast im useing it and putting 4lb every couple days plus wat i eat mate

















its net weight is 5.95lb 2700g


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh right haha, was just wonderin if you were a mate that i dint know was on this forum or something..

Yer i remember you haha just wonderd if you were pullin my leg or somethin...

My nana has some protien **** somehwere from when my grandad was ill so im gonna see if its any good later then hopefully i wont need to buy owt 

if not ill check that stuff out get some shoulders on me haha

If i remember your moving onto gear right? 

off to pump some iron in a mo i cba with this homework its a **** take lol...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

haha snd mate go smash them weights... now training for me till monday now so just gonna eat all weekend lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha nice one 

yeah ill go in a sec, its only in my garage like haha, i guess i can call this my journal so ill keep updating it with different shizz

Stay tuned


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Barker, try this site for form on all your bodyparts. Just click ob the highlighted bodypart you want to train......

http://www.coopersguns.com/videos/exercise-encyclopedia/


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

wheres your jounrla jamie...you got one?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

myles said:


> Hi Barker, try this site for form on all your bodyparts. Just click ob the highlighted bodypart you want to train......
> 
> http://www.coopersguns.com/videos/exercise-encyclopedia/


 wow rep for that man thats of straight in my favorites 

Gonna go murder some iron now


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Many thanks, there is this one as well........not that Im hunting for rep!!!!!

http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye mate i have a jornal look it up jamie's jornal fanx


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah much prefer the layout of the first link...

Anyways i am back! And aching like a bastard!

I mixed the weights on bars and **** and im going to call that work out B, so i can work out every other day, each time swapping which workout.

So heres what i did...

*37.6kg Squats* - 9, 9, 8, 8, 9, 8.

*13.5kg Tricep Extention* - 12, 13, 12, 12, 11, 10.

*8.5kg Lateral Raises* - 9, 8, 7, (Lowerd weight here to 5kg in each hand as my form was very bad) 11, 8, 9.

Also did a few shrugs here and there..

Im pretty pleased with that to be honest. First time ive done squats with a proper weight too and it hurt my back where the bar was resting to i rolled a rag up and tied it around my neck. Was hard to kneel up aswell when i was putting all the weights back haha.

I video'd myself so i can chack my form, theres no way theyre off on youtube for you lot to see though 

After that i had 2 egg whites and 200ml of milk, downed that and had a packet of BBQ Beef Hula Hoops 

Just drinking pleanty of water now.

Heres a pic of my Bench setup, without the bench 



Cheers


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

looking gud my mate add me as a friend


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried to do that already haha i cant find how to do it lol, ill have another look.

EDIT: Okay that was easy, for those that dont know just click someones username then add as contact, then check the box that says add as friend


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ill do it now mate and thanks for the coment on my pik that was ages ago now in all my new picks i have my girls name tattoo on my arm lol just so you now


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude i could never have a tatto of a girls name on me :|

Or you got a daughter or something?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i love my girl haha


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

mate you should be more then happy with your body for a 16y old, f*#k i wish i had looked that good at 16. i was like a walking stick! you have so much to look forward to if you really want it. well done so far and good luck mate! keep up the posts!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Int it sweet?! (the tattoo!)


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

ste2103 said:


> mate you should be more then happy with your body for a 16y old, f*#k i wish i had looked that good at 16. i was like a walking stick! you have so much to look forward to if you really want it. well done so far and good luck mate! keep up the posts!


He is getting into it at just the right time, already a bit of shape there. Hopefully his gains in the next few months will gorge his appetite for more of the same. Nowt wrong with a young lad wanting to be at his athletic best, is there? Just want to make sure my missus doesnt get a look at this thread, she'll be changing the locks and sending Barker a key!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha cheers ste! Theres one or two imperfections that **** me off, so a bit of muscle should more than compensate 

And as i said in a different thread now ive started college theres a few lads my age with a fair amount more muslce than me, i dont want that haha :devil2: :2guns:

EDIT: HAHA myles!, How old are you? Surely your missus wont want a lil sweaty teenager!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> Haha cheers ste! Theres one or two imperfections that **** me off, so a bit of muscle should more than compensate
> 
> And as i said in a different thread now ive started college theres a few lads my age with a fair amount more muslce than me, i dont want that haha :devil2: :2guns:


You will bud, I just know it. When the muscle starts going on, its like a drug(Id Imagine, it hasnt happened to me). Its like when I bought my Impreza, I said Ill never mess with the power......I lied.

Edit:

Im 37 now, was 14.5 stone at 30, all round the middle, looked like ET. I like running which keeps the weight off, Im 11 st 7 now, but running doesnt help the gains in the gym!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha if i had an Impreza thered be no need for porn. I would actually \/\/ank over it.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Youd sh1t on mine at the mo, someone in my place of work reversed into it yesterday, 1mph, in a massive Ford Ranger with bullbars. Approx. 3k of damage, but his insurance is sorting it, not a laughing matter, although I was calm and my gym session was very good after!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Omg id go mental!

What scooby is it?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Concentrate on quality food (not crap) and the three big lifts and you won't go wrong.

Don't be wasting two hours of your time doing gay exercises with loads of reps, just concentrate on the following to build your foundation and the rest will follow;

1) Squats

2) Deadlifts

3) Bench


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

jamie seagia said:


> making convo you checked my pro out remember
> 
> you said i have big shoulders lol
> 
> ...


I would challenge you and ask if that 4lb is quality weight or water?

Don't play the weight game bro, go off the mirror.


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Concentrate on quality food (not crap) and the three big lifts and you won't go wrong.
> 
> Don't be wasting two hours of your time doing gay exercises with loads of reps, just concentrate on the following to build your foundation and the rest will follow;
> 
> ...


Good advice above, stick to it, and youll be like Thor in no time.

Its the ugliest Impreza (the bugeye) WRX. Even uglier now! This is how it did look........The blue one.........http://forums.sidc.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=121050&hl=myleshttp://forums.sidc.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=121050&hl=myles]


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Theres two blue ones lmao, but the bugeyes can look freaking awsome.

Oh and i dunno about dead lifts, 1st of all i dont wanna put my back out at an early stage, and 2nd i dont really want to become a 'weight lifter' as such, more of a boody builder? if that makes sense lol.

So the pecks, biceps abs and all that ****


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

start of light barker then build up slowly if you do deads you will get stronger all round mate


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> Theres two blue ones lmao, but the bugeyes can look freaking awsome.
> 
> Oh and i dunno about dead lifts, 1st of all i dont wanna put my back out at an early stage, and 2nd i dont really want to become a 'weight lifter' as such, more of a boody builder? if that makes sense lol.
> 
> So the pecks, biceps abs and all that ****


Second one down, see the guy driving with the obvious midlife crisis, thats me! Deads are all about practise, patience and technique. Start light, bar only if you are unsure, and practise them in the mirror. As long as you dont just jump in at 100kg without any experience, youll be ok. Slowly slowly catchy monkey!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, but 'putting your back out' is a crap excuse, dude.

Watch examples on the net, and if you start off correct, you'll be fine.

Ronnie Coleman started out as a powerlifter mate, and look at him!

I'm not saying be a powerlifter, it's just you need to stick to basics and build your foundation before fine tuning and chipping away to soon.

It's the more advanced dudes who are chipping away and developing improvement areas, beginners should follow a very basic, standard routine with minimal confusion and this will give you maximum results.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha okay ill try add some deads into my routine at some point.

Its just everythign else like clean and jerks and when you pick bars up its a completely different posture to deadlifts...

Ill go watch some vids on them now 

My pizza is easy burning while im writing this ¬¬


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Go get your pizza first dude - that's way more important 

The videos can wait


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Sorry, but 'putting your back out' is a crap excuse, dude.
> 
> Watch examples on the net, and if you start off correct, you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: as always, sound advice.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

chrisj22 said:


> It's the more advanced dudes who are chipping away and developing improvement areas, beginners should follow a very basic, standard routine with minimal confusion and this will give you maximum results.


X2

if you wanna bulk up, IMO it's best to stick to a basic compound routine to get good results. That's what i've found and i've gone from 13 stone to 15 stone in about 18 months (although to be honest i only started training and eating properly at the start of this year)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ronnie Coleman is an absolute mauler lmao

Hes gotta be a roid monkey though right?!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

no man, Ronnie Coleman is all natural :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No way


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

I think he is not serious!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

same lol,

I really dont want to have to move onto steroids when im older but it seems its the best way to get best results :/


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

You dont know your genetics yet, you could really achieve naturally, and from the comments from the more knowledgeable than I on here, you have every chance. Discount assisted bodybuilding until you REALLY have to, which may be never.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

barker just look at me dude 22months ago i was 7 stone im 25 now and just had a spirt lol and im natty well till monday just keep up the eating and the training you will defo see matey


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

jamie seagia said:


> barker just look at me dude 22months ago i was 7 stone im 25 now and just had a spirt lol and im natty well till monday just keep up the eating and the training you will defo see matey


7 stone, Jesus, my mates forearm weighs that! He is a fat bugger though.......


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ino ye was very skinny lol come a long way thanks to pumping iron and eating now i make my own protein lol secrete butworks a treat


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I know im gonna try keep it out my head as ive always thought its stupid...

Who knows maybe i can go for being the biggest natty 

Nah that wont happen i like junk food too much


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

just do your best mate i will be folling you ok bud gonna ad you now as a mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Woo cheers man 

I feel like i wanna go back in the garage and do some more haha 

Imma need a gym mebership soon enough though, or spend loads on more weights and ****


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

join a gym m8 you will soon need more weights as your strengh goes up how much u got atm


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

jamie seagia said:


> join a gym m8 you will soon need more weights as your strengh goes up how much u got atm


There was a guy on another thread from Grimsby who asked where he trains, might be worth him hooking up to get some good pointers.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

you just keep doinwat you do mate no dought u will be suprised in couple months mate and feel great to


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha cheers 

Ive got enough weights to be doing the maximum i can on each work out, but tht will mean swapping them from bar to bar which will p1ss me off alot lol.

Im stilll trying to think of a better routine which wont mean alot of changing around of weights each day.

I was thinking squats and dead lifts on the same day but that will mean i gotta keep taking it off and on the stand which is high when im doing squats..

Anywyas ill keep thinking and ill put a better one together soon


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

left for 1day and theres 4 new pages!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao Helpful people 

My legs are aching quite alot, aswell as my fore arms (i did tricep extensions lmao?!), and traps.

Probably coz i didnt get to sleep till like 5:00 this morning


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

u need sleep m8 lol more rest more growth


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

u need sleep m8 lol more rest more growth  :thumb:

thats y i train 3days on 4 days off


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha i blame women :/

And funny vids on youtube lol.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

you me porn pmsl


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

you mean porn lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha nah, well maybe a little, but thats on me psp


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol mad kid im off for a bit gotta make protein and have some food


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bah ya bastard i gotta do work for college 

Off to my nanas at 4 for a nice big meal and to check out this protien stuff she has for me 

Woo.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol wannna now wat i make my protein with b4 i go


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

go on then..

What so you dont buy the powder you use your own ingredients?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i ad to my protein lol my protein is 50gs anyway its called monster mass look it up black container

2 eggs

3 big scoops ov vanilla icecream

1 litre milk

1 full banana

hand full nuts

blend its loverly lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha sounds nice man 

yer you showed me that stuff a few pages ago..

Atm im on a couple of egg whites and like 200ml of milk haha 

How much protien stuff do you put in?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i just put 2 scoops in mate plus all da lol


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> haha sounds nice man
> 
> yer you showed me that stuff a few pages ago..
> 
> ...


Hi Barker, you arent going to get much protein from two eggs, its about 4-6g per egg. You will have to smash(pardon the pun) the eggs to get enough protein for your needs. Do you have any option on getting hold of some cheap whey? Itll make all the difference, one scoop having the same protein content as about 4 eggs.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

yes mate listen to myles he nows his sh1t lol :thumb:


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Just what Ive read jamie! Looking pretty big there by the way mate, he should take a bit of advice from you too! Unfortunately, I dont practise what I preach, therefore I am still tiny!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol that was last year mate thanks for the comp dude ill show you a pik of me now mate big differnce


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im taking advice of everyone lmao!

Ill give you two a lil quest if you want though 

Find me some hella cheap Protien shake **** (whey or whatever) that isnt bad quality either.

Nana chucked the stuff out she had 

And ****, i biked down there and tohught ill do it as fast as i can for a bit of cardio, forgetting i did squats yesterday and havent had much rest. My legs are ****ed right now haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay can someone tell me which is the best out of these and what the differences are?!

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/section.php/18/1/protein/b129cf4df9c5e7e43ec53f036e9ad11a


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i take that monster in the mornig and at nite and i take whey 3 times daily mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What you rekon i should go for then?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

for now mate get egg whites try that for a while some good gains pure raw protein just gonna update my jornal mate wat ive eaten today fuk im stuffed


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well i can get proper eggs and mix em in with some whey, banana and some ice cream like you do or something.

Lol im stuffed to had a **** off sunday dinner at my nanas


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol go look wat i had lol masive food intake today lol i luv da weekend just get as much food in as possible ye sure you can make your own mate try this

litre milk

4 eggs

oats

nuts and some fruit


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Heavy benching, heavy squatting and heavy deadlifting. The bread and butter of a training routine. Work out how many cals you need in order to grow and stuff that clean food in your gob.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hows your day been mate


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

As above, good food, but you can get Whey Protein Concentrate cheap enough from Myprotein (there are other good supplement brands!). I used to buy allinone unflavoured whey, and do 2-3 scoops(38-57g of protein) with milk shake powder, add to taste.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

as a bove mate miles has a good idea try that 1 mate then add taste miles did you see my new pik mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right i rekon ill try get some orderd tomorrow, have a bit more of a look round...

So its 'protein whey' what im looking for, is there different types, like more powerfull or whatever?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i think protein whey is ok but have protein casin b4 bed stop catabolisum you still grow wen you sleep so have protein b4 bed stop your body eating muscle and you wake up pumped lol feel great


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Is the new pic your avatar? If so, arm looking good mate, how old are you?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

how about 2.5kg of this stuff then...

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

25 now lol you


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

better off going for the whey i showed you a few pages back


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

looks ok mate try getting the none flavour and add stuff upto you like i have choco and just chuck in any flavopursometimes its nice some times its sh1t lol


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker, thats the stuff.........if you can stretch to it, as Jamie said get some casein to see you through the nights. Remember it will last a lot longer, as its only one serving a day.

Jamie, Im 37, been trg 3 yrs pretty poorly really, too late for me to be a hulk naturally, and Im not going down the route of AAS, so Im just going to plug away, but give it a damn good shot!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

as above


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well i dunno if i can fork out for two things 

Could i not just have the normal whey one in the morning and one before bed instead?

And solid the stuff i posted is that same stuff you posted lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

good mate thats wat i wanna hear im still natty till my other stuff arives could be tues lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

whey casin is a slow releseing protein mate keeps you going while you zzzzzzzz

i dont now mucxh about it but i get alot of nolage from the guys on here and pass it on wen needed


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

before bed just have cottage cheese before bed or mix natural peanut butter with your shake.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool does peanut butter slow down the release?

I hate the stuff but ill use it if it helps lol


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

solidcecil said:


> before bed just have cottage cheese before bed or mix natural peanut butter with your shake.


Good advice, I hate cottage cheese personally, I have tried to like it for its benefits, but just no.........As for peanut butter, cant get enough of the stuff......I use Whole Earth Peanut Butter, bit pricey but nice.

Im going to get shot for the bread, but I was hungry just, so had two slices of granary wholemeal with sardines. Lovely with loads of pepper!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

never new that lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

well i just know everything there is to know about bodybuilding.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What drive and wat motor is inside a Nissan Skyline r34 GT-T?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> What drive and wat motor is inside a Nissan Skyline r34 GT-T?


ent got a clue:confused1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

myles said:


> Good advice, I hate cottage cheese personally, I have tried to like it for its benefits, but just no.........As for peanut butter, cant get enough of the stuff......I use Whole Earth Peanut Butter, bit pricey but nice.
> 
> Im going to get shot for the bread, but I was hungry just, so had two slices of granary wholemeal with sardines. Lovely with loads of pepper!


If you don't like Cottage Cheese, there is always Quark. Similar sort of thing nutritionally, only it's not frigging disgusting!

It tastes like a creamy (though slightly bitter) dairy mousse. I mix strawberry whey powder in with it and it tastes great. Relatively cheap too (around 50p for a pot that gives 1-2 servings).

You can make a pretty sweet cheesecake with it too!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> ent got a clue:confused1:


Ahh caught you out there my friend


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Ahh caught you out there my friend


why? that ent got nothing to do with bbing


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol im messin about coz you said you know everything or whatever, never mind lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i said i know everything about bbing


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol nite guys speak 2moz big day tomoz for me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

> Last edited by solidcecil; Today at 09:52 PM.


Lmao.

And okay jamie, you say your gear hasnt come yet?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

just popped in lol i have test cyp just waiting on dbol and nolva thats it


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh rights whats the differences between em all?

Update:

Got up a bit late, slept through tutorial, dinner and half of the lesson after that for college lmao. So i was walking pretty fast to get there which was hard on the calfs.

Been pumping some more iron tday...

*Bench press(37.6kg)* - 15, 13, 12, 11, 8

*Military Press(20kg)* - 10, 9, 8, 7, 5

*Bicep curls(8.5kg each)* - 12, 12, 12, 8, 10

*Bent Over Row(20kg)* - 20, 15, 12, 12

After this i had a meal including 3 eggs, bacon, 2 sausages, and pleanty of chips.

****ed off coz i gotta wait till tomorrow to order some whey


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice base to clean bulk from,eat well n grow!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Oh rights whats the differences between em all?
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


looks like a good workout mate.

also just reminding you that wehn you order some whey dont forget use the code MP116165 to get a extra 5% off.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yeah cheers man forgot about that haha!

and cheers Bensation 

Heres a pic i took at my nans of a non-existant bicep 



Well see what they look like next month


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

dont look too bad mate, mine was the same when i first started!

what they measure?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure tbh ill have a measure in a min, do i measure it tensed?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Took me a year to find the tape lol

12.5 inches mate


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats good for ur size mate IMO, just measured mine out of curiosity 15.5 inch


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Took me a year to find the tape lol
> 
> 12.5 inches mate


nice mine was 12inches when i started and now 20months later they are about 16.5 last time i measured(a few months back)


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> Took me a year to find the tape lol
> 
> 12.5 inches mate


What a coincidence, thats exactly the same length as my........

12.5 inch tape measure.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Hehe cheers,

And myles its exactly 2.5 inches bigger than my....

...Penis.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Hehe cheers,
> 
> And myles its bigger than my....
> 
> ...2.5 inch Penis.


 :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Ive got a right small nob.


 :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

at least i admit it!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Back to a modicum of seriousness now. Barker, do me a favour. Never rest on your laurels. What i mean by that is, if you are serious about gaining then dont do what I have done over the last year or two, where I have sat on a weight i have been comfortable with on exercises Id prefer not to do really. OK I have gained on a few, but looking at my progress in my little book, some have sat at the same level for fricking ages. If you are going to do it, dont f^ck about and as soon as you are feeling you can do it with a little comfort, bang some more weight on, keep testing yourself.

Im annoyed at myself, I really am. (still, since i came back off hols I promised i would have a good go, and I have really pushed myself this week, long may it last)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol ofcourse im going to up the weight and ****, id look a bit silly saying

'yer ive been weight training for what, 3-4 years now.'

'oh cool what can you bench then?'

'Oh bout 36kg'

'wtf'

'i know amazing isnt it'

'no not really.'

Dont know why i just wrote out little convo but w/e


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello there mate...Good luck with your goals.

i started off at 11st4lb at 6ft at 16 im now 17 and been training 11 months and upto 15st3lb.

if you get your diet and routine nailed straight away then you can make good gains just eat alot at the right times train hard and sleep and you'll grow in no time mate.. just stick with it.

sorry about that writing that you probaly didnt want to know but thought id tell you anyway, it just shows you can do it..

good luck mate and stick with it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah just stick 100kg on ya bar and bench it!


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Barker said:


> Lol ofcourse im going to up the weight and ****, id look a bit silly saying
> 
> 'yer ive been weight training for what, 3-4 years now.'
> 
> ...


You know what I mean, I dont mean sticking with the weights you are doing now, I mean when it gets a bit hard, it is easier to just stick at the weights you are comfortable with. You will say it wont cross your mind now, but in the future, faced with a seemingly insurmountable weight strapped to each end of an oly bar, you never know.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

lol its fine mate i love all the comments i can get in this thread 

Only thing is i wont be eating strictly, i just cant do it, i like junk food to much.

Ill try like, i kust know i cant keep ating the same **** as i just eat what the famil is tbh.

But i shall try my hardest, im already drinking loads of water 

And myles yer i know what you mean, and im just gonna try my hardest tbh thats all i can do


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Good lad. Dont let your progress book look the same as mine over the last year! From what I have read, and found out to some degree, is that you will make good gains when are new to the lark, and you body is not used to it. Even on junk food. But there will come a time where you need to eat clean (ish at least) to carry on making the gains that motivate you to carry on.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i know what your saying, and when i leave home i probs will start eating more healthy, i just eat what i can at the minuite lol.

Oh yeah i forgot to ask.. is it normal for when your training biceps for them to pump up while your doing it?

I was in my garage and id done like 4 sets and i tensed and was like bloody hell they look a bit big lmao


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Yeah i know what your saying, and when i leave home i probs will start eating more healthy, i just eat what i can at the minuite lol.
> 
> *Oh yeah i forgot to ask.. is it normal for when your training biceps for them to pump up while your doing it?*
> 
> ...


yeah mate its were all the blood rushes into it and pumps it up


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh haha, i was like ooh looking sexy already haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

haha yeah i only wish the pump would stay everytime you train!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yer lmao would be nice, off to bed now anyways, my legs still arent better from the squats :/

ill have another rest tomorrow and hopefuly get a supplement orderd!


----------



## DaveJonesba (Oct 5, 2009)

I am new here, and have just started training with my 15 yo boy, let´s see if we can look decent in a few months  I think you did a great job so far, congrats!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

alrite dave m8 hows it goin


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers dave, i started when i was about 15, just make sure you give him a proper routine and he doesnt slack off and hell be way bigger than i am im sure 

I'm a lazy [email protected] you see 

EDIT:

Breakfast:

Big bowl of Wheetos with lots of milk

Glass of fresh orange

Pint of water

Not exactly the ideal breakfast lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Cheers dave, i started when i was about 15, just make sure you give him a proper routine and he doesnt slack off and hell be way bigger than i am im sure
> 
> I'm a lazy [email protected] you see
> 
> ...


weres the protien? your body uses up the first 30g of protien straight away in the morning so you need about 50g


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

get some porrige oats oats down you barker first thing im sat ere eating like a cnt haha 4x brown bread with o.j or scrambled egg toast


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

oats/weat of some kind. with scrambled eggs.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup1:as above i got weighed last nite after training becoz i was starting my cycle...  :tongue:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> :thumbup1:as above i got weighed last nite after training becoz i was starting my cycle...  :tongue:


what you weigh?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

wen i started 9 weeks ago i was 10stone 6 lol

now im 11stone 8 pmsl natty

but now i have started my cycle wat can i expect plus my goal was 12 stone for crimbo wtf ....


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Does milk not conatain protien?

I dunno ive always had cereal for breakfast and its way quiker than eggs lmao.

Ill try have a couple of eggs on toast tomorrow morning then 

If theres any eggs left...

We dont have anny porridge or oats though ill try get the rents to get some, what do they contain btw?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Does milk not conatain protien?
> 
> I dunno ive always had cereal for breakfast and its way quiker than eggs lmao.
> 
> ...


yeah milk does contain protien but nowere enough.

and yeah get some eggs there the easiest type of protien for breakfast.

and oats contain carbs and fibre mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

best thing to do mate is have a search through the diet section and pick up some ideas on meals and timings mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

OKay ill have a check through there now, would you mind taking a look at my thread in the Technique and form section please


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

try haveing a gallon ov milk a day that a good start mate full ov eveything u need buts weight on you im trying it lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> try haveing a gallon ov milk a day that a good start mate full ov eveything u need buts weight on you im trying it lol


wouldnt recomend it, not a good idea


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> OKay ill have a check through there now, *would you mind taking a look at my thread in the Technique and form section please*


done:thumbup1:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> wouldnt recomend it, not a good idea


why not?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Doesnt drinking too much milk cause kidney or calcium stones whatever they are?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Milk's hormones are bad tolerated by humans.

Animal fat in milk is bad for our arteries.

Calcium from milk is hardly usable for the human body.

Everything in moderation.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Milk's hormones are bad tolerated by humans.
> 
> Animal fat in milk is bad for our arteries.
> 
> ...


have you got the sources for those points?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How come things like cheese string and what not bang on about how many glasses of milk it contains?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Everything in moderation.


lol what a contradiction??


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

leonface said:


> lol what a contradiction??


why? :confused1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> why? :confused1:


well i'd agree with this if it was for a normal person, but this lad wants to get bigger and be stronger, so he is going to have to push himself past moderate; train harder, eat more than a normal person would eat (the rda for a 16 yr old is approx only 60g protein).

I understand what you mean by certain things being in moderation either way can be fine, but that is not the case for the most part regarding bbing.

...I'll just get back up on my high horse...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

take a look at this

http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

leonface said:


> well i'd agree with this if it was for a normal person, but this lad wants to get bigger and be stronger, so he is going to have to push himself past moderate; train harder, eat more than a normal person would eat (the rda for a 16 yr old is approx only 60g protein).
> 
> I understand what you mean by certain things being in moderation either way can be fine, but that is not the case for the most part regarding bbing.
> 
> ...I'll just get back up on my high horse...


i agree with you but for things that can be harmful if not used in moderation should be used in moderation, just becasue your bodybuilding dont mean you can have lots of everything!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thats like a fuking carton of milk a day?

and i dont know weather to trust it on the kidney stones bit lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> take a look at this
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/gomad-milk-squats-gallon-gain-weight/


to be honest there is no way you are going to put on 25lbs of muscle in 25days!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

The kids only 16, hes growing, therefore calories taken in at this stage will be used up quickly for bodily growth and not necessarialy muscle tissue growth (bodybuilder style!) So a few more calories than normal may be sufficient as long as they are clean.

Have to agreee with Solid though, Everything in moderation.. Everone is different, yes the kid may need more calories etc but he doesnt want to be eating to the point where he gets fat!.. Each to their own.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

can you please post sources for the claims you made about GOMAD.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i dont no yeno seems to be helping me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Goose said:


> he doesnt want to be eating to the point where he gets fat!..


Wont happen lmao.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

godsgifttoearth said:


> can you please post sources for the claims you made about GOMAD.


general knowelge IMO


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Barker said:


> Wont happen lmao.


You obviously know nothing then LMAO.. yeah funny.. not really.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Goose said:


> You obviously know nothing then LMAO.. yeah funny.. not really.


 :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

listen barker you should take in concideration wat these guys say there here to help and ovisly now there stuff but everyones opinion is diff from the rest lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Wah?

Change your avatar then ill take you seriously.

Ive tried hard to put on lots of weight, getting fat really wont happen any time soon.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol if you wanna get bigger you need fuel ie food food produces proteins/carbs wich help the body develpe muscle and grow and also repair am in rite


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> general knowelge IMO


not really. there are still outrageous claims about cholesterol from eggs, which is totally over hyped. there's a lot of broscience claims that have utterly no foundation in science. unless its backed up with peer reviewed science, its broscience.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> lol if you wanna get bigger you need fuel ie food food produces proteins/carbs wich help the body develpe muscle and grow and also repair am in rite


Of course.

The food you eat will make you body very anabolic or not.. depending on what foods you consume..

I would say that to date.. the easiest way to tell apart from a guy who trains and a guy who is indeed and addicted bodybuilder would be their diet.. Without eating some sort of balanced diet your just going to either look like you ate a bean for dinner or a fat fcuk..


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol i agree goose looking good btw lad


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Listen to Goose, only one who here who has any muscle.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

LittleChris said:


> Listen to Goose, only one who here who has any muscle.


AHEM!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Listen to Goose, only one who here who has any muscle.


Since when have you been a rep whore! haha :beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I was only ****in about lol coz i try and eat as much as i can but never seem to put on much weight lmao 

Sorry if i disrespected you or something goose you do look pretty massive


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol barker just eat wat you can feel good luck gud thats it m8 try milk i am and its puting weight on me lol your young so ur body grows much quicker anyway and repairs even faster


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol ive been out for a meal tonight, t'was a big one 

Delux beef burger 

And then me nan give me half her chiken 

There was loads lol, but i thought of this thread and got every last bit down me 

I want more food though :/ its wierd im still hungry!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

get a pro shake m8

im sat at the comp eating nuts lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer im gonna order the **** some time soon haha,

Ill go find something to feed the addiction with 

Probs be a cokie or something haha or a yoghurt


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

yog is good get some eggs and milk and mix it all in then drink try that give you body protein


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer we have 2 eggs left why not lol!

Full eggs or the whites?

I drank a full egg once and it was rank so now i just drink the white, or shall i brave it and go for the full two eggs 

Oh yer im orderin that when now finally!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

go for it kidda add the lot and yog litre milk enjoy


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice right im ordering that stuff theres two mail methods,

Parcel force and DPD, both the same price might just go for parcel force as it sounds better.

Where do i enter that code i ant got to the screen yet


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

parcel force are good mate i use them


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool cool Its orderd then i guess


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

go for DPD mate better service.

also you enter that code were you type in your bank details


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ive never had that mate you ok cecil


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right finally done it jesus christ what a palava.

Took me to this 3d secure load of bollocks then it blocked us out coz we put the password in wrong 3 times then we had to change it n sh1t finally got it orderd lmao!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

wat did you order


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

2.5 kg of this...

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/protein-powders/impact-whey-protein/

Choc smooth as solid reccomended it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

you wont regret it!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

sound good mate im off now the missis wants seeing to later lads  :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

haha, well see what avatars we get tomorrow from old Jamie lmao


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

old im 25 pmsl tra


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Almost 10 years over me man


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fucck sake got up earlier today so i could get some egg on toast.

Dont have and Fuucking oil !

So i just lobbed em in a glass, with the milk i had laft after i got my cereal, whisked it a bit, added some golden syrup that hardly even mixed in lol, and it didnt taste that bad 

I should be doing workout B tonight but i have SHIITLOADS of college work to do :cursing:


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are having the whole egg, microwave poach them in a teacup if you have no other way to do it. I like pickled eggs myself, easy to just grab the jar and chuck a few down me neck.

As for the workout, why not do half the coursework, do your session and then do the other half? Or do it now you lazy git!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i agree with myles m8 work out then work man oya thanks for the comment on my pic pmsl


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha no worries Jamie 

And honestly theres **** loads, and me parents are on holiday so i gotta go fro me nanas for tea, imma do as much as i can now then see if i can work ou after tea 

Oh and myles i could do it earlier as i had to go to college lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Dont get the bit in brackets myles mate?
> 
> And thanks haha  Im 6ft 1 though and weigh just under 11 stone which imo is rubbish
> 
> ...


Helloooooo :thumb:

I'm 17, 6' 2.5"......I weighed about 10st 10lbs about 9ish months ago....now about 12 stone 3/4lbs I reckon....and that's after 2 months off as well where I've lost considerable size and strength. So in all that's about 7 months of training (about 3/4 months with a routine andvery crappy diet the rest just wasting time) and a total gain of 1st 7lbs to 2 stone.

After reading all that sh!t, what I'm trying to say is get it right the first time (or as close as) and don't waste precious time....you'll regret it later on!! You will pack on loads more than I did if you do it right :bounce:

sorry if i missed it, but do you have leg shots?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Eyy up want a bit of leg do we?!

Haha no probs mate ill get a pic later, although i used to skate for like 7 years my legs are appauling.

Cheers for the comment too


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay no training tonight


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

tutut.

once you do it once!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Eyy?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

why ent you training now? rather than sitting on the pc?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bit late lmao and im still trying to do stuff for ****ing college its a **** take


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

sup guys just got back from gym lol hit PB tonite on nearly every thing i did gonna film next week as its gonna be the most weight ive ever lifted


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> sup guys just got back from gym lol hit PB tonite on nearly every thing i did gonna film next week as its gonna be the most weight ive ever lifted


cool what you get for bench,deadlift and squats?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

well today as im starting i tryed to do squats the correct way instead of resting the bar on front i have old boxing injury wich has just started to loosen up fank god i tryed it on my shoulkder and got 90kg out x12 for the first time ever was happy

dead lifts i can get 165kg x 8

benching round about 100kg 105kg

natty tho

im taking close notes to wat i do from now on keeping an eye on my strengh as on cycle i write everything i do in my book lol

check it out in jamie's first cycle

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/76029-jamies-start-first-ever-cycle-2.html


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Squats fuccking kane the top of my shoulders, the bruise has only just gone away but it fuccking knakers like the top of my back where the bar rests!

i even tyed like a jumper round me neck :|


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol ive never done it that way i usely do it with the bar on the front but thats bcoz of my injury

i guess it made me stronger in the long run

i got 90kg easy tonite the proper way loved it felt goooood


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Squats fuccking kane the top of my shoulders, the bruise has only just gone away but it fuccking knakers like the top of my back where the bar rests!
> 
> i even tyed like a jumper round me neck :|


dont put it on your shoulders!

rest it on yur traps, when you get into position on the bar it should be further back, it may take a while to find the correct comftable position (it took me a while anyway!)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> lol ive never done it that way i usely do it with the bar on the front but thats bcoz of my injury
> 
> i guess it made me stronger in the long run
> 
> i got 90kg easy tonite the proper way loved it felt goooood


how come your bench is 105, your deadlift 165 but your squat is only 90?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Any of you two tried that stuff theyre giving away free samples of on here?

forgot the name to it but its like a boost and people have been getting more reps when they use it...

Ive asked for a free sample, because, well its free lmao.

Rekon itll be safe? Ill probs use it on my biceps and triceps as theyre on show most of the time


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

becoz i have an injury from boxing wich is still repairing so i couldnt do squats properly till today

plus i only started traing my leg past couple months

must have a strong back dont get me rong struggle like **** to lift and use grips

put from tonite i will carry on doing it on my traps


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye tryed it taste sh1t made me shake and feel like sh1t went dizzy wouldnt recomend it at all  1/10 poor


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> Any of you two tried that stuff theyre giving away free samples of on here?
> 
> forgot the name to it but its like a boost and people have been getting more reps when they use it...
> 
> ...


yeah i got a sample, i didnt like it but have used other NOX products in the past and the best one i found was BSD realoaded, i would use it every day, not just on bis and tris:lol:

also i would say dont waste your money on it, not yet anyway no need


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i use superpump250 that good i like da i have used BSN no explode lemonade flav made me sick lol got max pumps tho

how big is your chest cecil


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

its just a smidgen over 44inches, whys that mate?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

just wonderd thats all mine was 39" 9 weeks ago and now it is 41" is that good thats natty tho


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool yeah thats not too bad, im natty aswel by the way!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

also Barker have a watch through this mate

http://www.guba.com/watch/3000042173?duration_step=0&fields=8&filter_tiny=0&pp=5&query=796345&sb=7&set=5&sf=0&size_step=0&o=3&sample=1244208691:e30ddc0f6477e2e125c69e936b338984d90d7b06


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ok cool well i was pmsl the guy i train with has a 66" he is a big fuker lol he competes


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeha thats quite big


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

c the way he was quating thats the way i was doing it for a while till i could do it properly ronnie coleman the monster


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol ino ye thats the guy who trains me i have seen more gains since i trainned with him lol more strengh and mass to

he is competeing in the nabba next year


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer was just watching the dorian video, got up to 22 minutes ill have to go back to it tomorrow lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

omg can u imagine getting pulled by ronnie coleman lol be scary that pmsfl


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie seagia said:


> omg can u imagine getting pulled off by ronnie coleman lol be lovley that!


each to there own mate :lol:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahah wtf man


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao 

My parcel has been dispatched aparently, best not come while im not in ¬¬


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

you can get someone to to sign for it m8


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right it came this morning and its ****ing huge lmao i wasnt expecting that!

Was in a rush so didnt have time to get one this morning

But ive just had one...

Only problem is it went kinda lumpy and i had some sticking too the glass.

It reccomends 25g with 150 - 250ml of milk, so i measured out 25g as best i could and mixed it with 200ml of milk.

It tastes nice, cheers solid  , so the lumpy ness was my only problem really.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Eyy up want a bit of leg do we?!
> 
> Haha no probs mate ill get a pic later, although i used to skate for like 7 years my legs are appauling.
> 
> Cheers for the comment too


oooh yes, we want a bit of leg :wink:

:lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yeah thanks for reminding me i took some pics last night, ill get em up here then go for a work out.

I might swap squats for deadlifts today


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol loving da leg man you wearing a wig pmsfl


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

lol at last post


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hey, hows the training etc goin?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

well done on posting the leg pics mate.....usually people just forget about it :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jamie i need a hair cut so fuccking bad lol!

Cheers for reminfding me if i saw it a bit earlier i would have rang the hair dressers 

And its goin good thanks robisco, ill remember not to have a shake before working out next time, needing to burp while doing deadlifts aint good 

Heres what i did today, mixed it up a lil...

Deadlifts - 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 15 (raised the wieght on the last reps to heavy and went for maximum reps)

Tricep extensions - 12, 12, 12, 12, 15, 8 (again raised the weight on the last)

Shrugs - 10, 12, 20, 15 (raised it again)

Inclined dumbell press - 10, 10, 12, 12, 15, 10 (didnt raise the weight just slowed it down and tried to perfect form a little, stinger that was  )

Then biked to me nans quickly


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

barker not a prop man y you doing so many sets lol

alrite rob hows it goin m8 and s-a-l thanks for the compent on my pik lol reps


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dunno thought it was best to do like 6 sets?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Jamie i need a hair cut so fuccking bad lol!
> 
> Cheers for reminfding me if i saw it a bit earlier i would have rang the hair dressers
> 
> ...


too many reps and too many sets man. go heavy. hit it as heavy as you can for like 4 sets and leave it. if you can do 60reps on a weight and then a further 15 reps, you're not pushing yourself at all.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

As stated earlier in this thread i need some heavier weights


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right i want a shake before bed, or should i not as i had one when i got back from college...

I cba to use the blender as its too loud lmao.

Also the peanut butter is 2 years out of ****ing date because someone reccomended i uses tht before bed.

Its also probs going to have to be a watery as were running low on milk lmao.

Suggestions please.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

have a shake m8 like i said stop your body eating away at you while you sleep

i have 1 in the morn first thing and 1 at night then 3-4 dury the day but differt whey


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

oye mate the next pik i wanna c is you with eiver short back sides or a slap ed lol nite mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao im not bein a slap ed like you haha 

ill have a bit of a trim tho


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Barker said:


> Right i want a shake before bed, or should i not as i had one when i got back from college...
> 
> I cba to use the blender as its too loud lmao.
> 
> ...


Get yourself some Casein protein and take before bed. Yes you could make your own up but that is a lot of assing around late at night. Don't know what your money situation is to know if you can afford it.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol go ed lad were be slap eds haha got training at 7 speak after then


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol just got back from Chungs Choice, all you can eat buffet, im ****ing stuffed lmao 

My NOX Pump came throught too so ill use that tomorrow


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

haha bet ur sick mate still u a tenner


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im a tenner? wah?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

*bet you a tenner your sick ive got this stuff and makes me sick every time lol good night laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I havent had the NOX Pump **** yet,

so im not sick 

So ill be expecting a tenner from you


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

wen u do have it lol how long was it for the mypro to deliver


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My pro took no time at all, i got an email the other night saying its been dispatched and i got it the next morning.

Good service 

Ill use the NOX stuff tomorrow, just gotta work out how im gonna up the weights...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol go on ebay and have a look there is some stuff on there weights ect:

isnt it past your bed time sunshine LOL


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol **** off 

Yer am off now, might train the left forearm for a bit too before i nod off.

Yeah im a lefty


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha enjoy mate speak later tra lad oye im gonna put an order in for sum pro tomoz


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet what you getting?

Gonna try that NOX **** soon just let me breakfast settle down first haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

dont now maybe egg whites i think wats the link mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

dude sometimes you make no sense 

Whats the link for what lol?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

for the site to order from


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

to order what from lmao?!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

omg wat is the link for were you orderd your protein ffs tell your blonde lad as my bird just pointed out haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao you need to make more sense mate 

you on bout www.myprotein.co.uk ?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

yep hahah ta mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol theres usually an ad for it at the top of the forums


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

OMG i just had a swig of that stuff, ITS FCUKING RANK!!!!

****in hell that siht is naaaasty!

Imma have to put it in a glass and down it, ****in hell 

EDIT: i couldnt even down it properly i was boking like fcuk, theres no way im buying that stuff it was like drinking my own sick!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hahahahahahahaha told you man you ow me a tenner pmsfl


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Barker said:


> OMG i just had a swig of that stuff, ITS FCUKING RANK!!!!
> 
> ****in hell that siht is naaaasty!
> 
> ...


was yours the free sample on here by any chance


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer it was but....

Guess whos going to wake up looking like Ronnie Coleman tomorow?

IIIII AAAAAAMMMM!!!!!!

Omg just had the best session ever, that stuff did taste like something i produce when im paraletic but it works!

I was addicted, i had to keep doing more!

my arms are shaking like fucck though i may have over done it, heres what i did...

Biceps - 15, 10, 9, 9, 10, 10, 10 - then did some more of like helping my arm up on the isolation pad and letting it down slowly)

Triceps - 20, 12, 15, 15, 15, 15, 14

military press - 16, 12, 10, 8, 12, 13, 8

For biceps the first set i used the isolation pad with dumbells, then i moved onto a heavier barbell, when i was struggling with that i went back on the isolation pad.

you may noticed my reps randomly go up, this was probably because i was hyping my self up before i did them by shouting like dorian yates does lmao and it got me in the mood and i could do more.

SO pleased with that session, i may have to have another protein shake in a mo thought even thought i had one like 2 hrs ago


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaha great mate i went asda and bout a weeks food lol and bought 60 eggs for 3 pound wooooooooooooooo


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Do u have a daily diet that you stick 2?

Do you know approx how many grams of protein you eat each day?

Whats your training routine look like?

You have a good frame to build on, but need to hit the heavy compound lifts eg deadlifts,squats,bench press,chin ups and tricep dips and get plenty of carbs and protien down your kneck. Have some fish oil caps with your meals and you could look at getting a good weight gainer to take once a day.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> barker not a prop man y you doing so many sets lol
> 
> alrite rob hows it goin m8 and s-a-l thanks for the compent on my pik lol reps


you're welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

LiftHeavy said:


> Do u have a daily diet that you stick 2?
> 
> Not really, i just try to eat the best i can, as i am living with my parents i kinda have to eat what i get given
> 
> ...


Also can someone help me out here... Recently im drinking sooo much water its wierd. Like after my work out today ive had like 6, 7 maybe 8 pints. And thats not even counting the like 2-3 i had before. I dunno i just keep feeling thirsty and the need to drink water?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> OMG i just had a swig of that stuff, ITS FCUKING RANK!!!!
> 
> ****in hell that siht is naaaasty!
> 
> ...


Man up, what stuff is it I'll take up a challenge


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

You dont need to watse money on creatine

Buy loads of eggs and tuna and oats.

Try eat a big bowl of oats and 4whole egg and 2 egg whites for breakfast to start the day.

Make sure to have a shake with water after training, all other shakes use full fat milk try eating things like olive oil and natural peanut butter. Yes cod liver oil.

Make sure to train you legs and if you can squat. Stick at it mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

its that NOX extreme stuff or whatever it is, you know they were offering out the free samples on here...

It works, but its not worth the pain of drinking it...


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good for your age mate get eating lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol im trying to eat lots 

I feel sick atm though


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol trust u barker funny fuker


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

what trust me to feel sick lmao  

can anyone answer my question on the page befre this...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

useless bastaards tnight i tell ya 

Rekon i should have a shake before bed?

Ive already had 2 today?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye av a shake b4 bed y not i orderd my protein yesterday hoping it be here tomorrow then i have 3 types ov protein lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bit late for that mate, dint have one in the end id just washed up anyways...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol do u train everyday


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

nah, atm its 2 days on 1 day off,

Squats, deadlifts, and some other back exercise i dnt know the name of tonight i rekon...

breakfast just now was...

big bowl of spacial K with sugar

Protein shake

pint of water


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> nah, atm its 2 days on 1 day off,
> 
> Squats, deadlifts, *and some other back exercise i dnt know the name of *tonight i rekon...
> 
> ...


*what is it? what do you do?*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ive just rememberd i cant do that one, i was gonna do the one where you kneel on the bench, facing down and pull the dumbell into your side.

But i gotta move then bench so i can do squats...

Hmm ill have a look later what else i can put into it


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Barker said:


> ive just rememberd i cant do that one, i was gonna do the one where you kneel on the bench, facing down and pull the dumbell into your side.
> 
> But i gotta move then bench so i can do squats...
> 
> Hmm ill have a look later what else i can put into it


ah cool.

do bent over row with your barbel.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

im using one of the barbels for squats, then chucking a load of weights on another see if its heaby enough to do deadlifts with. if it is then i guess ill use the dumbells for the bent over row...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

solidcecil said:
 

> *what is it? what do you do?*


is that all you have for brecky mate? :cursing: :bounce: :tongue:  :cool2:


----------



## GymRatAnton (Oct 12, 2009)

Since the people who have replied to this seem serious about this kind of thing, i thought i would ask the same question, i am also 16 and have been going to the gym 5-6 times a week for the past year...What do you guys thing?...Im new to this place so just look at my profile picture...Peace


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

**** ****ing day today, couldnt do much dad had some wood painted in the garage,

Whole family are falling to peices

My life is ****ing **** atm.

AAARGH.

my parents got back from holiday and i brought the protien down so i could have some, first thing my dad said to me is

'whats this? you dont need it!'

this was on sunday,

****ing bellend.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*ROID RAGE!*

calm down mate! :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Seriously i try and stay calm but theres too much **** right now 

Weed is too dear too


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Weed? Stay off that sh*t mate, get beaked up instead:lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Beaked lol, you mean p1ssed?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No I mean snort sherbert.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

WRT said:


> No I mean snort sherbert.


those dib-dabs sure go down a treat!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol fuk da mate stay away from all da ive neva done anyin like da and thats the way its staying just train your ass off wen you get anoid just smash the weights or get a punch bag lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Weve got a punch bag, i feel sorry for it at times...

I decided today is a rest day coz i cba.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

l;ol u cba wat the fuk lad i just got back picked my car up from barrow in furnis


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

went in today, decent session tbh, hurt my biceps ****in bout earlier in this play are wit some mates so i did tricep extensions instead...


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol great to here it m8 ive got legs tonite lol well in an our exactly gonna try get 9 plates aside and squat 110 im still sore tho from last week lol lil bit tender more to be exact


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao, i really need to join a gym


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Worked out again today,

pleased with myself although my mum poped her head in and said my pizza was ready and id only done like my 3rd set so the rest were in quick succession..

I did Bicep curls, bench press, and upright row 

No need to post the reps really they were good reps around the 8-10 area


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

alrite mate long time no see hows your training going lad i took some piks b4 and fuk me have i grown lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol tis goin okay, im aching today coz i dint get to sleep till like 3 this morning.

Eating my breakfast atm, yes its cereal but imma get some egg on toast in a sec with a pro shake 

Get these pics up man ill check em out


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

on my jornal mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Deadlifts, bent over rows, and shrugs today

**** session, bent over rows are **** coz theres like no locking point kinda it feels wierd doing them lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol how you mate ??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not bad ta, you?

couldnt find you journal mate


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Dont get the bit in brackets myles mate?
> 
> And thanks haha  Im 6ft 1 though and weigh just under 11 stone which imo is rubbish
> 
> ...


I was that weight at 16 and about the same height, Until your 21 your keep growing and that includes bone mass ect. I seems odd but i'm 18 now and randomly grew about an inch for the first time in 2 years.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Lmao, i really need to join a gym


You at college? If so there is probably a feel super discount one you can join that is linked in.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye mate im good just go to search and put in jamies start to first ever cycle try that m8

and as jack says there probs is a gym at collage or sumin similar ask the staff m8 see wat you can get


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yere there is a gym at college but ya get all the ****s in there dont ya 

Dads gnna ask at the one he goes to next time hes there.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Barker said:


> Yere there is a gym at college but ya get all the ****s in there dont ya
> 
> Dads gnna ask at the one he goes to next time hes there.


dont worry about the dick heads mate you will soon realise that there only doing the same thing as you plus you make mates while in the gym ive mad loads now mate just go and give it a GO!!


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Not a bad page this, though id jump in im 5'6 132lbs im 17 did my back in a year ago, bad accident and well its back to normal but with a scar haha, So just wanted to know im about at my correct weight bout 1kg over but hey, So wondering back into bodybuilding should i cut like a kg or should i bulk ? Not sure any help would be great guys and Barker not bad mate keep it up heres my diet

Meal 1:

Dymatize Elite Whey 1 scoop

50g oats with semi skimmed milk

Meal 2:

1 protein shake 2 scoops

Train:

Meal 3:

Chicken breast, mixed with soup and 1 scoop elite whey.

Meal 4:

Tuna and sweetcorn and large jacket potato

Meal 5:

2 scoop elite whey before bed?

i know some needs changing getting round to a new diet any tips just say thanks


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Rydek said:


> Not a bad page this, though id jump in im 5'6 132lbs im 17 did my back in a year ago, bad accident and well its back to normal but with a scar haha, So just wanted to know im about at my correct weight bout 1kg over but hey, So wondering back into bodybuilding should i cut like a kg or should i bulk ? Not sure any help would be great guys and Barker not bad mate keep it up heres my diet
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> ...


Just some hints?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

as above mate try getting real protein from foods first then top up with protein shakes and fruit and veg and maybe multi vits 2

i took on board of my diet and now i have cracked it im growing pretty well here it is mate

i chop and chage my meats to lol but with the correct diet and nowledge you will go far mate

08.00 Protein shake (28g) - Glucose And Glutamine

10:30 6 eggs on wholemeal toast.

12:00 Protein shake (28g) and a piece of fruit.

13:30 Chicken breast (8oz) with 50g couscous and a choice of fruit.

16:30 Protein shake (28g) and a banana.

18:00 Protein shake (28g) and fruit or Mars bar.

19:30 Gym.

Procover after training.

22:00 Steak, salad with olive oil, or veg, rice if need be, fruit.

23:30 Tuna mayo wholemeal sandwich, ZMA then bed.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rydek said:


> Not a bad page this, though id jump in im 5'6 132lbs im 17 did my back in a year ago, bad accident and well its back to normal but with a scar haha, So just wanted to know im about at my correct weight bout 1kg over but hey, So wondering back into bodybuilding should i cut like a kg or should i bulk ? Not sure any help would be great guys and Barker not bad mate keep it up heres my diet
> 
> Meal 1:
> 
> ...


make your own thread mate.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ye make a jornal mate i did and have had a lot off help from the guys on here including cecil been a great help people will help you out mate ive come from 10st4 to 12st 2 in couple months good luck


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok thanks guys journal all setup


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

that was fast m8 lol


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

haha im rapid at it lol XD, nahh girlfriend not well so not seeing her tonight so got nofin 2do and ma mates arnt online so came off ps3, so just chillin


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

snd m8 wats the name of your thread ill check it out


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

My Journal (age 17)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/77501-my-journal-age-17-a.html

there you go mate original name much haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaaaanyways 

Jamie and solid are my personal trainers bugger off lol 

Tricep extensions, Military press', and upright rows today....

Doing tricep extensions and military presses does my back in :/


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

well done lil amn keep it up im here for you and you now that m8 any questions and im here


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Heres a quiestion, can you send me your daily meals please lol!

6 eggs in the ****ing morning, my mum would kill me, she rekons im overdosing on protien alread yand im eating **** all!!!


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Barker said:


> Heres a quiestion, can you send me your daily meals please lol!
> 
> 6 eggs in the ****ing morning, my mum would kill me, she rekons im overdosing on protien alread yand im eating **** all!!!


il send you wat i eat today ok m8:bounce:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What sick it back up and send me it in a plastic bag?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

Barker said:


> What sick it back up and send me it in a plastic bag?


ye mate just for you lol

breakfast

ok new 1 bird made my oats this morning lol not happing again beleve me was hard as fuk

so i put in a pint of milk and chucked it in da blender with pea nut butter lol YUMMY

meal 2

6 boiled eggs

protein shake/gluc/glut

meal 3

fruit/yogert

meal 4

chicken brest with mushroom sorce to make it tasty/veg/mash pot with cheese

meal 5

pro shake/vanilla ice cream

meal 6

5 pouched eggs

2 peices brown bread

snack

4 mars bars

1 yogert

meal 7

turkey butty on brown bread

2 pork pies

bed

casin pro shake 3 zma tabs

y havent you accepted my freinds proposal :cursing: cant pm you till you do ffs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I dunno lol it hasnt come up anywhere ill try find it


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

go on your pro and put my name in then add me


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yer aparently i aready got you in my 'contacts'


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

gonna delete you now ok so you do the same


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

done that


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

ok add me then lol as a friend not contact


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i dunno how i dont think i can yet coz im not a bronze member


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol ok snd mate im off now birds winging nite lad zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

lmao night mate


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Barker hows your training going mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not too bad ta mate, Bicep curls (couple of diff types), Lateral raises and Bench press yesterday.

Had not alot of sleep last night so im aching lol.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

hows it gonna big man you ok wats the story in balimorey lol jokes btw


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Well i havnt got much sleep. My alarm keeps going off an hour early, and cant fix it haha, so took the batteries out XD. But get up early to have breakfast normally sleep in then meals get to close together, abit of a swine to be honest XD, keep up the training bud 

And jamie never knew you were 5 haha XD


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol repution


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Off in in a sec, reaaly cant be ****d tho, squats, its gonna ****ing kill my shoulders but w/e.

*sigh*

altohugh i have made noticable progress, my arms are slightely bigger, my lats are bigger, my delts are slightly bigger, and more pronounced, and my pecks are a bit bigger...

Ive completely lost my abs tho haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay im never doing squats ever again.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

smash some gear into you hahaha


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> smash some gear into you hahaha


Irresponsible thing to say to a 16 yr old don't you think? :thumbup1:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

who says im responsible for a 16 year old on an internet forum ?

isn't he old enough to decide for himself?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> who says im responsible for a 16 year old on an internet forum ?
> 
> isn't he old enough to decide for himself?


You're not, obviasly. I just think its a daft thing to say, he will have enough test in him to grow, combined with a good diet, he doesn't need any gear. :confused1:


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Same age is me, Nice little journal u got going here mate keep it up.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol that 16 year old lad died from gear, ill leave that stuff alone for a while lmao..

And i have test in me?

whats that then like a type of growth hormone?


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Barker said:


> Lol that 16 year old lad died from gear, ill leave that stuff alone for a while lmao..
> 
> And i have test in me?
> 
> whats that then like a type of growth hormone?


Testosterone


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Testosterone


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh im an idiot lmao 

I get told i have too much of that **** anyways lmao :/


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

haha losing your abs aint that bad, just gaining, i could see my abs, but gained and now slowly fading, my strength is increasing and overall muscle mass has increased like, so i dont mind aslong as its working 

And squats aint that bad, just need cushioning around shoulder sometimes digs in


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

barker dont you do anyin like da mate ok ur to young let your body grow nattyfirst like i did then do wat ever mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

you got any new progress shots mate?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> you got any new progress shots mate?


just my avi p[ik m8 you i have to train tomoz was choka tod\y lol so coudnt this is my 4th week on cycle feel so good getting very big


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

^ lol i was talking to barker,

iv seen your pics jamie, hows the cycle going btw?


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

going great m8 have smashed a few PBs last week well impressed wbu


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> *Lol that 16 year old lad died from gear*, ill leave that stuff alone for a while lmao..
> 
> And i have test in me?
> 
> whats that then like a type of growth hormone?


No he didn't, just what the "experts" in the media say.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Orly? Fair enough, how do oyu know hes still alive?

Solid ill get some progress pics the start of next month


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

he did die just not from roidslol the media tryed to make out it was from gear


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh right fair play 

Breakfast thismorning consists of

1 protein whey shake

1 small bowl of coco pops 

2 fried eggs on 2 slices of whole meal toast with brown sause

pleanty of water


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

hmmmm very nice 

I need some new whey the one i got is mint chocolate got used to the taste you just cant mix it with anything, like if i mixed it with cottage cheese at night its foul lol, dont try it,

So going to go for plain chocolate cant beat it lol,

So hows ure diet barker


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My diet?

Fuccking terrible,

Not had anything since breakfast apart from a couple of packets of crisps,

off in the garage now then hopefully gonna empty the fridge


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Get rid of them coco pops mate lol. Couple o D-bol instead.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

HAHA, well get sumet decent down ya after the workout mate 

Im stuffed after my tea, got dance mate in 3 hours lol, this is guna be a laff XD,

And after that not sure what to make yet might get my self some tuna out hmmm 

What u training on bud?

D-bol for our age thats a nonono


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol dont have a clue what d-bol is so ill pretend its weetabix 

although lloyd your from gy so you could supply me *wink wink nudge nudge*

Nah after the work out i had a pro shake with water rather thn milk and a raw egg in it 

Mums at the gym atm so i might end up having to make my own tea, which isnt good because i am limited on what i can cook 

Pics comin in a sec


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

I used to have ultimate nutrition mass gain, very tasty stuff but most of it was sugar and food flavourings used to add eggs to that makes a more milk shakey sort of drink lol, 

And im not a bad cook to be honest make my own teas easier and well dont have to get my mum too make me 6-7 meals aday lol, and learn a few skills here and there lol .

And need to get myself some flax seed, out of it atm gutted haha, bank balance is getting lighter XD

Ohh and d-bol is a steroid


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Flax seed?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i feel sucks a fuccking goon taking these pics lol...

biceps look small as ive just trained my triceps so i dont think theyre looking as good


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Well ure a slim dude, And perfect to get the bulk on to be honest,

Im like in the middle haha and well bulking clean so can gain so decent muscle mass.

And dont look like a goon weve all had to start from some where, and will be great to see development from both u and me,  haha

Flax seed is a a supplement omega 3 ect and healthy fatty acids,


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

right ive got some money, its supposed to be for a bike but i might take like £80 out of it nip to tesco and go buy loads of suppliments n stuff


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm yeh, but to be honest, best getting whole foods.

Try getting cooked chicken breast or slices,

Or even tins of tuna, salmon, different types crack one open, add some mayo, light mayo, what ever and enjoy that i use supplements just incase im in a rush or for a top ip like jamie said,

Im on about 2500cal diet maybe a lil more not sure, so ill add whey ect if i cant get to it, or have a few more nuts here and there, just to help out

So yeh up to you get ure self some whey, £20 and once a week i do thursday shopping igo to morrisons, right what do i need, potatos, rice, fish, chicken, veg, few sauces, milk, eggs nuts, and i can get my shopping for about £22, though if ure not going full on like me or as big a diet u will save cash, and maybe ure mum will get some grub in have that


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Lol theres no way on this earth im buying completely my own food, just isnt going to happen lol.

what you mean a top ip?


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry error (top up) say all you have is half a can of tuna have a whey to add protein ect


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol you ok guys hows training


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> right ive got some money, its supposed to be for a bike but i might take like £80 out of it nip to tesco and go buy loads of suppliments n stuff


i know you didn't say you're gonna buy supps from TESCO:ban: :ban:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

lol tesco sh1t lol get food from asda its cheep and good haha


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

and andy were have u been


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Trainings good for me, backs killed like, damn deadlifts lifted too much i think hmmmm XD.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Swapped coco pops for fruit and firbre today...

I cant say this morning as i just fnished my breakfast like 10 mins ago hahah


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds goood choice lol,

Well hope ure days been good for ya bud,

Bout to make ma tea now freking starving haha


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Is toast any good?

and marmite?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looking good in those pics bro, good chest, shoulders and abs


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers man, hows it goin?


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Toast and marmite its healthy if your on a diet like,

My gf used to have that for her bf when she was loosing weight not sure why shes fine the way she is but hey

Im normally oats and a whey shake, or toast and tuna spread, make it the night before,

Or just toast and a whey shake, but yeh not that bad i suppose,


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool cool,

This morning i had fo breaky...

1 bowl of fruit and fibre

1 portien shake with 1 raw egg

1 bananaaaaa

I hate trying to be healthy lol :/

meant to be meeting some bird in town today but she int textin me, imma have to bum rape her


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

thats sounds good bud, better than some toast lol, and it depends what you are trying to do, to bulk then you might need more it depends on how much else you have through the day haha

And gutted, my bird stud me up few days ago for work, my own fault didnt get her message on facebook HAHA, got in went on pc 1 mail, and was like for **** sake, waited for ever, HAHA

Hows the day been for ya bud


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Meh my lifes ****ing awsome tbh.

Havent been out all half term.

****ing amazing.


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

haha lol,

Well ive just been training

Just got back from a meal lol

Had a swordfish steak and rice the steak was ****in massive, seriously, HUGE haha, and cheesecake to finish awesome night XD


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Im a big fish lover but i cant remember what swordfish tastes like tbh 

I know its expensive tho! 

Just had breakfast,

bowl of frosted wheats

protein shake

glass of orange juice (only filled half a glass coz it ran out so its like half orange half tropical lmao)

might have a banana before i leave for col


----------



## Rydek (Oct 20, 2009)

Orite mate, Sounds good bud love frosted wheats haha

I had to change my diet around, to much of a hastle making food, on a budget xmas, so posted on journal need help how i can improve it lost weight which i dont want to be doing lol, So yeh hoping someone can go add this, change that, Lose this, lol

haha

How was the day mate


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Barker said:


> Oh yeah by the way how long do you lot think 10kg of whey will last me? 1 shake on rest days 2 on training days? coz im not sure how big the scoops are etc


................ ............... vvvvvvvvvvvvvv ......................... :whistling: y


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

hey mate, after reading your journal i was inspired to start my own, check it out if you have time/want to:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/78937-leonfaces-strength-size-journal.html#post1294657


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

carbsnwhey dont have a clue what your getting at there mate.

Leon face ill check it out next.

Should have been in yesterday, and today 

Im slacking off 

If i dont decide to go in in the next couple of minuites ill just doa few press-ups and sit ups tonight


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Tricep extensions, mil press and upright rows today.

I r gett1ng big3r y0 

pleased with progress, want more protien, more powerfull one as the one i got right now is only 25g  also want some of this glutamine, maybe some vitamins too..

Wanna start on creatine at some point too


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> carbsnwhey dont have a clue what your getting at there mate.
> 
> Leon face ill check it out next.
> 
> ...


Lazy [email protected] get your ar$e in the gym.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Barker said:


> Tricep extensions, mil press and upright rows today.
> 
> I r gett1ng big3r y0
> 
> ...


lol add another scoop


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah but then its gonna go down like ****, i hardly got any left, 2.5kg has lasted me just over a month, thats like £30 a month :/?!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Proper good bash in the gym today, got a bit emotional at this song that came on so proper smashed out some more reps 

got my dad to spot me on the bench press for a couple of sets did 8 reps of 4.6 kg or something like tht, rkeon i could lift my body weight with a rep or two now


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

how much you weighing in at now? are you gaining weight at all?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah man was just coming to this thread to say, im always over 11 stone in the morning, around 11stone 3, from about 10st 7 a month ago, really please to be honest, still im gonna push harder and harder see if i can do 12 stone by new year!

If i do ill be well pleased with myself 

Seriously need to order some more protien tonight its scaring me how low it is  if i run out imma be on shot loads of eggs everyday


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

haha tell me about it, i've just ordered a load off mp!

nice one for setting a goal for yourself, just keep pushing yourself and you'll achieve it. my goal is to be 15 stone 7lbs and lean by the time i'm 19 (feb 3rd, don't forget), also to be benching 100kg for 5+ reps


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sweet man, 100kg for 5+ reps is a fuccking lot!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

well last time i did conventional bar bench i was just about managing 5x5 with 90kg, and that was like 6 weeks ago, since then i've been using dbs, in fact i just updated my journal, and i've got stronger since last week noticeably, so hopefully that will keep improving haha, have a look through it matey

have you got any strength goals? or is it just a mass thing for you at the moment?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Mass really mate, have no goals of competing in lifting or anything really im not the right build for it, tall and skinny unfortunately


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fuccking hate how my dad wont support me in what i want to do.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

headbut him!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

he thinks hes hard as ****, and tbh he is, but one of these days im gonna get so wound up and just knock the fuccker out.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Got an induction for a gym on tuesday, im a shy person lol so i dunno if ill be pumping out maximum weight


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Barker said:


> Got an induction for a gym on tuesday, im a shy person lol so i dunno if ill be pumping out maximum weight


Just forget whats around you mate and concentrate on your lifting and show them the new boys in town. :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha cant do that man when im in my garage im f'in and blinding and shouting my head off on the last reps lmao 

Gonna have to practise putting all my aggression into the weight rather than letting it come out my mouth


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Barker said:


> Mass really mate, have no goals of competing in lifting or anything really *im not the right build for it*, tall and skinny unfortunately


lets change that attitude man!!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Right, gym induction tmoz, poo'in mesen 

got oats for breakfast aswell 

sore thraot


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

what type of gym is it that you're being inducted into mate? if they have a decent selection of freeweights and bars, make sure they show you decent form for the big compounds, that's deads, squats, bench and wg pull up. then you can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

its only a fairly small gym, but my dad and my uncle go there so why not 

Show em both up, even tho my dad said he benched 90kg yesterday lol


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

boo gtg mate no inter net sorry keep it up


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bah you bastaard Jammers


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not alot of progress to be honest, getting some more shape in me traps, and im fiarly pleased with my delts. Just mt biceps dont seem to wanna be improving much 

Also when i order my next protien i wanna get some creatine aswell, but i dont actually know whats wrong with it i know alot of people arent keen on it so ill have to look into it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Creatine is about the most researched supplement in the marketplace, and has been shown to work to a certain extent for most people in strength training. I've been taking it for a few months (Creatine monohydrate tablets) and I think there is a definite effect on endurance in being able to do more reps near your limit. It allows you to push yourself slightly harder.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Alot of people complain about it though? Like it has side effects?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think it has any side effects, apart from maybe slight weight increase through extra water retention. It's not a drug, just a supplement.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh right.

Well was walking home with my mate and he was like, oh do you wanna buy some pills.

was wierd coz he doesnt do drugs, or sell drugs lol. He gave me on and said it was a happy pill.

After a minuite or two he addmitted it wasnt a happy pill he just wrote that on it in pencil lmao.

But then he said this lad had a bag of loads of em and it said 'creatine' on the front.

I was like oh ive been after some of that, but i dunno weather to take them lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I certainly wouldn't take anything you don't know for sure what it is. He might have been stringing you along if you have been talking about creatine before.

It's not that expensive, £10 for 120 1g tabs.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

don't bother with tabs, its even cheaper just the powder - and creatine monohydrate doesnt taste of anything, can literally put in mouth then swallow some water to wash it down

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/creatine/creatine-monohydrate/ - 1.95 for hundred grams

creatine isn't going to kill you lol, its harmless. buy some and have a try


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

crouchmagic said:


> don't bother with tabs, its even cheaper just the powder - and creatine monohydrate doesnt taste of anything, can literally put in mouth then swallow some water to wash it down
> 
> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-powders/creatine/creatine-monohydrate/ - 1.95 for hundred grams
> 
> creatine isn't going to kill you lol, its harmless. buy some and have a try


Wow that's cheap, might have to invest in some of that


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

exactly the same as the more expensive stuff creatine mono mate, just without all the fancy packaging and advertising etc!

have a look at the CEE too, bit more expensive but a lot of people prefer it


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

If i buy some of that stuff from the link how will i know how much to take?

also how rapidly will i expect to see esults so i know if its working?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

creatine aint just gonna slap a tonne of size on you, its a supplement - youll feel it working if you can push a little more than before, and if you put a little weight on

get a teaspoon / buy a small scoop off the site for like 30p


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh yer i know its no steroid, but if im not going to get my moneys worth im not going to bother, im spending alot on protien atm, parents dont want me to go on creatine so im gnna have to buy it from a shop in town or something.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Barker said:


> Oh yer i know its no steroid, but if im not going to get my moneys worth im not going to bother, im spending alot on protien atm, parents dont want me to go on creatine so im gnna have to buy it from a shop in town or something.


before you start buying stuff on the sly and likely ****ing of ur rents. i think you should explain to them exactly what protein powder and creatine is, and does. and how its not in anyway un-natural, and isnt anything like steroids etc.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

nothing at all wrong with creatine and protein, print out some studies for them or something lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

They just say i dont need it, was like it with the protien

my dad wa slike i didnt pack on size till i was older than you, itll come with age your just not going to get really big right now (yeah, i love how he supports me).

To which i reply, more protien isnt wasted protien, it will all help me grow, just coz of my age doesnt mean its going to go in one end and out the other ?!

arrgh


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

bah depressed, got a cold, not making decent gains.

Blah


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright lads 

Bet none of you remember me, but i've been out the body building scene since Christmas.

Not due to an injury or anything, due to laziness unfortunately.

Anyways i keep saying right ill go in the garage and pump some iron tomorrow but i never get round to it.

Now probably isn't the best time to get back into it either as i got **** loads of college work to be doing.

So, tomorrow, it's chest and delts. And i'm going to fuccking do em this time!

ive lost a bit of weight since i stopped, im just under 11st now, from being about 11st 4.

Disappointing to say the least. Heres a pic of me now...



Cheers lads!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Come along nicely since the start...that's for sure


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

a lot of thats fat now man, theres been no improvements on my biceps at all, not sure why :/


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

You look bigger in the second picture, its clearly noticeable but then again your doing a different pose... And to put it bluntly, you've probably seen no gains on your arms because you weigh under 11stone, if you want to get bigger arms you need to be in a calorie surplus and hit the compound movements every week and add weight. Equally it is important to note that a big part of arm size is determined by your genetic makeup.

But on the positive, your clearly going in the right direction, just try to nail the basics i.e diet and compound moves and i'm sure in a years time you'll be weighing 13 stone.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

It was my new years resolution to get to 13 stone this year, can't say it looks promising right now 

And yeah im 6' 1 so it doesn't look like i pack on muscle as fast.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I started out at 10 stone, after a years training I was 13.5 (I think)


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Its good to have you back mate. I know its hard at times but you just gotta make yourself pump iron if you want good result. When every i feel like not doing it i take a look at this. It helps no end.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

**** man that gut was mental!

And cheers for the welcome back  been eating better already, aching like a fuccker today though seeing as yesterday was my first day training in a good few months


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Same as Tom really...I started at 10st 11lbs after not even a years total training time I'm 13st 12lbs.

Get your protein in, train hard and you'll grow no problem.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds cool, anyone know how long it takes for the protien powder to go out of date?

Just started taking it again from an old 5kg box i had when i was doing it before, tastes okay and im fine as far as im aware.

Also started having this stuff my dad makes for breakfast, got all oats, nuts, muesli, raisins and a load of other crap in it. It's pretty decent tbh and probably very good for me. Just gotta watch he doesn't catch me stealing it lol.

Edit: Heres some pics i just took. Must say im very pleased with my delts. Same cant be said for my biceps though.







cheers


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Barker said:


> Sounds cool, anyone know how long it takes for the protien powder to go out of date?
> 
> Just started taking it again from an old 5kg box i had when i was doing it before, tastes okay and im fine as far as im aware.
> 
> ...


If protein powder is kept dry and in a sealed container then it should last for ages. I have used stuff that is a few years old without any problems.

Home made muesli can be really good nutrition as it is without all the sugar added in (although the dried fruit can add a bit of fast carbs to the mix) of the shop versions.

Well done on the progress. Hope you are training legs well too.

On the topic of your biceps, I have found that I had to work on my form to make sure the bicep was the muscle doing all the lifting. Closing my eyes for a few sets whilst curling and really feeling the biceps working helped - its called the mind muscle connection and its really important for all muscles, but especially important for the smaller groups such as biceps and delts.

I certainly agree with the comments on getting the mass on overall for improving your biceps. The big compound movements and lots of good clean food makes everything grow.

Good work,

J


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I wondered where the fkk you'd gone Barker, you and that mental avy lol

Keep it going mate. Curl heavy n slow.

Good to see you back


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Cheers lads  everyone loves my avatar haha

@Joshua, i'm not really working my legs now, as i work out in my garage and i don't really have the equipment, i tried doing squats, but im 6' 1 and i really dislike doing them, i just couldn't get my form right and it was horrible every time i did them. There is a gym round the corner from me, but it's so small i hate it, you feel like you're on top of people all the time, and that everybody's watching you. Despite the lack of equipment.

Once i get a car i will join a decent gym and get real big 

Thanks again lads


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Barker said:


> Cheers lads  everyone loves my avatar haha
> 
> @Joshua, i'm not really working my legs now, as i work out in my garage and i don't really have the equipment, i tried doing squats, but im 6' 1 and i really dislike doing them, i just couldn't get my form right and it was horrible every time i did them. There is a gym round the corner from me, but it's so small i hate it, you feel like you're on top of people all the time, and that everybody's watching you. Despite the lack of equipment.
> 
> ...


DB Lunges and DB squats are two possible exercises that you could do for your legs. I am thinking that some work now on them will help you in the long run, even if it is light. You will at least get a few months head start and this work may help your overall gains.

J


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe add a little step/wedge about an inch or two high under your heels for squats.

I havn't squatted in my life - havn't even SEEN a squat rack before - but I tried mimicking the movement to help with form when I do eventually get under the bar and I found that lifting my heels off the ground helped LOADS (I'm just over 6' 2").

However, I don't know if there is an effect as too which muscles are put into more focus if that is the case. Shouldn't be too much difference though.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Joshua said:


> DB Lunges and DB squats are two possible exercises that you could do for your legs. I am thinking that some work now on them will help you in the long run, even if it is light. You will at least get a few months head start and this work may help your overall gains.
> 
> J


Oh yeah i completely forgot about them, cheers.

I need to get some heavier plates ordered, the one im using for benching is a mic between that plaster **** and proper metal plates.

Anyone know where i can get some more cheaply?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Maybe add a little step/wedge about an inch or two high under your heels for squats.
> 
> I havn't squatted in my life - havn't even SEEN a squat rack before - but I tried mimicking the movement to help with form when I do eventually get under the bar and I found that lifting my heels off the ground helped LOADS (I'm just over 6' 2").
> 
> However, I don't know if there is an effect as too which muscles are put into more focus if that is the case. Shouldn't be too much difference though.


Its the best remedy, putting something under heel until you sort it out 

doesn't effect the muscles

I have weightlifting shoes now, which have a big ass heel built in, which is identical to putting something under your heel


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Give someone a piggy back ride and squat.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

i tryed this used my g.f lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Orite Jamie long time no speak hows it goin mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

jamie seagia said:


> i tryed this used my g.f lol


She's not your ex now? :whistling:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

nope were still together and very happy she is my rock WRT how are you mate and ello barks lad


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

as above


----------

